# Can the rb motors be legalized?



## KnightDrifter (Aug 8, 2004)

I was just wondering if the skyline motors can be legalized here in the US. Or is it one of those Non-US motors???


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Not if they are going in another car (which I am assuing since you posted this originally in the 240sx section).


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

You can buy it, but depending on where you are and what you put it in, it might not be street-legal.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

no...

Only Legal RB's in the US are the ones in Skylines from Motorex


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

myoung said:


> no...
> 
> Only Legal RB's in the US are the ones in Skylines from Motorex


You can buy a JDM motor, you won't pass emissions, buy you can certainly buy it legit.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

bII said:


> You can buy a JDM motor, you won't pass emissions, buy you can certainly buy it legit.


legal as in legal...you can buy lots of things..doesn't make it legal for swaps into US street cars.


----------



## l88m22vette (Nov 10, 2004)

depending on where you are, how emissions testing is done, and what the results are, it could be legal in the sense that it doesn't tip off the local EPA...find out local emission laws, get a good cat, etc


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

l88m22vette said:


> depending on where you are, how emissions testing is done, and what the results are, it could be legal in the sense that it doesn't tip off the local EPA...find out local emission laws, get a good cat, etc


hahaha that doesn't make it *legal*.


Sure you can do it...but that's not what the original question was.


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

move to nebraska...we have no emissions laws...which is probably why we have so many 80s Ford rangers that smoke out an intersection.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Binger said:


> move to nebraska...we have no emissions laws...which is probably why we have so many 80s Ford rangers that smoke out an intersection.


not worth it


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

isnt florida the same way?


----------



## KnightDrifter (Aug 8, 2004)

SkylineR33gts said:


> isnt florida the same way?



Yea Im in florida and we don't have emission testing. So thats why I am asking. I dont want my car to be crush, just because I get pulled over and the cops have to see under my hood.


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

Forget the Rb motor you can buy a v8 for cheaper and build it up cheaper.

Guy's don't get me wrong here it's the best japanese motor out there in my opinion but you can do an american motor up for cheaper. Also if you are dropin this in a 240sx there is a guy somewhere with a Z06 motor in his and it kills all alot of ather cars. as for Weight distribution issues- he put it back up agaist the fire wall, low to the ground- and everything on that thing is aluminum and he took off the coverson the heads.- Just my two cents. Sorry if this pisses anyone off here. Its just that every time I go to the track the guys running the quick and fast runs all have v8s even the supras.


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

Move to New Hampshire, we don't have emission testings :thumbup:


----------



## KnightDrifter (Aug 8, 2004)

Pat200sx said:


> Move to New Hampshire, we don't have emission testings :thumbup:



I live in fl and we dont have emissions. Does that make it legal??????


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

What kind of car is it going into? An SR swap might be a better way to go. Or a rotary, lightwieght, lots of potential, not as hardy as an SR though.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

SR is still illegal though. I believe he is trying to swap, and keep street legallity, in which case KA-T(240sx swap assumed) would be the best bet.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

I'm just saying an SR would be just as (il)legal as an RB swap would.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Vega said:


> Forget the Rb motor you can buy a v8 for cheaper and build it up cheaper.


*shudder* The car I drive came out of the factory with a option of a 5 Litre V8 or a Nissan RB turbo motor....I know whats easier to do up


----------



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

It pretty much depends on where you live. Here, in Oregon they don't have emissions. So we can run pretty much anything. But if you live in California you are pretty much screwed. You can't really do anything to a engine legally. If you do swap a RB or SR it may or may not pass smog. But you definately won't pass visual inspection. But it also goes the same for KA-T if you have a custom setup you won't pass visual because it wasn't OEM equipped and it doesn't have the # that makes it legal. So I think pretty much all you can run in California, legally is the Greddy turbo kit.


----------



## MaximaSE96 (Jun 24, 2003)

y the hell would u want a V-8 over a I6 RB turbo motor.........


----------



## Kouki S14 (Dec 24, 2004)

No, the only motor that you can legally have in your car (I assume a 240) is the KA that it came with. And no, as of yet the greddy turbo kit is not legal. They have not received a carb E.O.# for the KA kit . Only for a few of the honda/acura kits. If you really want an RB than put one in. As long as you don't have emissions testing chances are no one will ever find out. Also, they wont crush your car. But you may have to pay some pretty high impound fees to get your car back if you get pulled over by a cop who knows what he's looking at.

I have been in touch with a rep from greddy and I have been told that they are looking into getting the 240 kit approved for emissions. Their kit does not modify or remove any of the stock emission equipment and should receive the necessary approval in the near future. Keep checking their website for updates or send them an e-mail. Sorry for posting this in the skyline forum. I know it belongs in the 240sx threads.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Kouki S14 said:


> No, the only motor that you can legally have in your car (I assume a 240) is the KA that it came with.


 Well, technically you can put in any engine legal in the U.S. I suppose it wouldn't be hard to masquerade an RB26 as a 2JZ. The only thing that's _not_ allowed as I recall is putting an older engine in a newer chassis. At least in this state, engine swaps are treated as engine replacements, the chassis must pass emissions according to the engine installed, not the engine it originally came with, which is why the newer-engine-only rule....


----------



## Kouki S14 (Dec 24, 2004)

Yes, I am somewhat familiar with the newer engine only rule, but I believe that you can also only install a motor from the same manufacturer as the vehicle. And I believe that it is illegal to use a fwd engine in a rwd car and visa versa. At least that is what i have been led to believe. We all know how ridiculous it is to actually try to read all the laws about this posted online. 
If this is the case then the only option may be a newer KA24DE, or a VG30. But I seem to recall that you cannot install an engine with more pistons than were originally optioned in that vehicle model. So at that point the VG is out. 
So unless you want to install a new 4 cyl. out of a nissan truck. You are stuck with the KA. If my info is incorrect then I apologize for this post.
Believe me I am in no way trying to discourage motor swaps. I personally believe that the visual inspection is bullshit and as long as you test clean out the pipe, who cares whats under the hood!!!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Kouki S14 said:


> Yes, I am somewhat familiar with the newer engine only rule, but I believe that you can also only install a motor from the same manufacturer as the vehicle. And I believe that it is illegal to use a fwd engine in a rwd car and visa versa. At least that is what i have been led to believe. We all know how ridiculous it is to actually try to read all the laws about this posted online.
> If this is the case then the only option may be a newer KA24DE, or a VG30. But I seem to recall that you cannot install an engine with more pistons than were originally optioned in that vehicle model. So at that point the VG is out.
> So unless you want to install a new 4 cyl. out of a nissan truck. You are stuck with the KA. If my info is incorrect then I apologize for this post.
> Believe me I am in no way trying to discourage motor swaps. I personally believe that the visual inspection is bullshit and as long as you test clean out the pipe, who cares whats under the hood!!!


 Yeah, I always thought so too. Of course, not that this has ever stopped anyone, certainly not the domestic boys, from putting V8s in cars that originally had 4 cylinders...... Most emissions techs have no clue what they're looking at anyway, you could probably tell them an RB26 was a KA24 and they'd beleive you. At least, that's been _my_ experience.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah, I always thought so too. Of course, not that this has ever stopped anyone, certainly not the domestic boys, from putting V8s in cars that originally had 4 cylinders...... Most emissions techs have no clue what they're looking at anyway, you could probably tell them an RB26 was a KA24 and they'd beleive you. At least, that's been _my_ experience.


At least out in Cali, that won't pass visual, they have manuals telling them where things should be and what the timing should be, etc. It wouldn't pass the eyes of a scrupulous smog tech in CA.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

MaximaSE96 said:


> y the hell would u want a V-8 over a I6 RB turbo motor.........


Be careful with a question like that, the car I own came out with both the option of a "I6 RB Turbo" and a 5 Litre V8.....


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Nizmodore said:


> Be careful with a question like that, the car I own came out with both the option of a "I6 RB Turbo" and a 5 Litre V8.....


^^^^i couldnt do it lol. if they really wanted to sell the car they should never have had those 2 options.....................a dude would never leave the freakin lot cuz he would still be thinking about it lol.


----------



## deadmax96 (Dec 2, 2004)

hhmmm....does it make it legal? If I really want'd the motor and know that the state doesn't have emmissions test I would say go for it, however I would make sure that you don't plan on moving to a state that has emmissions testing in the future. in regards for the emmissions thing, I don't really know cause VA (where im at) doesn't do it so I don't have to worry too much about that, but ppl who did do swaps in the area and that got pulled over had to wait for 5-10 days and a hefty fine to get the car outa impound. At least that is what happened to me with just a SR swap. (VA has idiots!!)


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

actually, i know 1 person in tampa, he has an rb20 in his s14 zenki, he has had it for over a year, and no trouble from the police, they really dont care about modded cars, because we have no laws like cali, so if you want an RB, get one, but like someone said before, if you move, the car doesnt, but you can always be a pioneer and go for a vq30dett in a 240


----------



## S14240SR (Aug 20, 2004)

KnightDrifter said:


> I live in fl and we dont have emissions. Does that make it legal??????


No. Florida doesnt have a smog problem like cali and other states do, so emission tests are not required. Emission tests are where everything in your car gets discovered. In florida's case, there arent any emission tests so therefore no one can find out what you did to your car. If an angry Floridian cop found out that you had an RB or any hybrid swap in your car, he could get you in trouble(if he know what he's looking at). The same thing goes for taking off your cat.


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

the issue that everybody seems to be avoiding is the question. can rb motors be legal in the us. plain and simple answer is no. it doesnt matter about emissions testing or any of that. the motor is simply not legal. any non-origionally complying engine is illegal in the united states.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

tougedrifter said:


> the issue that everybody seems to be avoiding is the question. can rb motors be legal in the us. plain and simple answer is no. it doesnt matter about emissions testing or any of that. the motor is simply not legal. any non-origionally complying engine is illegal in the united states.


then how does motorex legalize a skyline for import? as far as i know an engine swap is not part of the package.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

becaue they have legal doctine to be able to do so.. because they crash tested cars and know the paper work and the car work that needs to be done


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> becaue they have legal doctine to be able to do so.. because they crash tested cars and know the paper work and the car work that needs to be done


yes so his statement of "no rb motors can be leagalized" is false. tho a lay person like you or me can not (we lack the legal powers to do so) an rb motor can in fact be legalized.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

no it still is false, cuz you aren't legalizing the motor, you legalizing the car... RB motors will not pass inspection or emission... but when you have your skyline legalized, you will legalize it as a whole


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> no it still is false, cuz you aren't legalizing the motor, you legalizing the car... RB motors will not pass inspection or emission... but when you have your skyline legalized, you will legalize it as a whole





you guys are so far off. when the skyline is legalized, it is made to pass emissions and crash testing. the car is then deemed street legal, BECAUSE a its part of an entire car. the motors themselves swapped into different cars are NOT LEGAL AT ALL.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^thats what i said, read post 34 and 36 together, i pretty much said they have the legal doctrine because they are the only ones to test crash 3 skylines in order for it to pass standards, then they change the glass and the bumpers on the car to meet requirements... my question, why do you need to legalize a motor, if you are that worried bout emissions get another motor. You are allowed to swap motors cuz it is understood that motors dont last forever, it just has to pass emissions... thats the main concern..


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

Damn. guess this screws up some of my future plans. oh well. I might do it anyways. hehe


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

sentra97gxe said:


> Damn. guess this screws up some of my future plans. oh well. I might do it anyways. hehe



you can do it, its just not legal haha. its been done many times, theres alot of 240sx's up here that are daily driven with rb25det's.


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

In MN we have no emitions so it does not matter what so ever. God it depends on where you live in america. Also to the entire cat thing. um if you live in mn and your car does not have a cat then you just can't sell it that way. Just a little loop whole for others out there also. That is the only law that has anything to do with anything. If cali did not have emissions than everything would be easier bringing it into the states. It really is just THAT state that makes everything suck for everyone else. 

*THEY ARE LEGAL - morons it all depends on where you live to make it "legal" or not.*


----------



## S14240SR (Aug 20, 2004)

Vega said:


> In MN we have no emitions so it does not matter what so THEY ARE LEGAL - morons it all depends on where you live to make it "legal"or not.[/B]


I was talking about an RB hybrid swap. Not a skyline. Oh and you spelled "Emissions" wrong. I could hardly understand what you ment by emitions. I thought you ment emotions! 
No more drama!!! j/p


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

Vega said:


> In MN we have no emitions so it does not matter what so ever. God it depends on where you live in america. Also to the entire cat thing. um if you live in mn and your car does not have a cat then you just can't sell it that way. Just a little loop whole for others out there also. That is the only law that has anything to do with anything. If cali did not have emissions than everything would be easier bringing it into the states. It really is just THAT state that makes everything suck for everyone else.
> 
> *THEY ARE LEGAL - morons it all depends on where you live to make it "legal" or not.*



havent you gotten owned enough by us over at AF?!?!?!?! THEY ARE NOT LEGAL. it doesnt matter if you pass emisisons or NOT. all a cop has to know is what an inline-6 with a red top looks like. DUH, not legal. any non origionally complying engine is illegal. skylines a are a much more complicated matter, because the entire car is deemed legal by the DOT, but the engine outside of a skyline in another car is illegal. i believe sir, you are the moron.


----------



## Kouki S14 (Dec 24, 2004)

Motorex can legalize the skyline because they sacked up and actually did the research and made it happen. You cant legalize an RB unless its in a skyline and you send it to them or RB motoring.

And no VEGA, california's smog laws are not the reason that you cant import a skyline. They also only affect the state of california. Please note that this forum gives you a spellcheck option on your post screen, use it.


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

Kouki S14 said:


> Motorex can legalize the skyline because they sacked up and actually did the research and made it happen. You cant legalize an RB unless its in a skyline and you send it to them or RB motoring.
> 
> And no VEGA, california's smog laws are not the reason that you cant import a skyline. They also only affect the state of california. Please note that this forum gives you a spellcheck option on your post screen, use it.


RB Motoring isnt officially doing legalization yet, although they are in the final stages of their petition. and motorex didnt do the work for future reference , they bought it.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

If a cop knows what the engine is will they impound your car? Whats the process?

Over here you can put any engine in any car so long as it does not exceed the maximum allowable engine capacity for the car (eg you cant put a 2.6L in a car that was released only with a 1.3L) and you get the engine number registered with DOT.

For example I put a 4AGZE into a 84 corolla. The engine was never sold here in a domestic model but it cleared fine with DOT. Just had to fill in a change of engine form.


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

Then why is it that there are SO many people that i know that have done it? When it comes to american cars you can take any old motor and put it in any damn car you want as long as you can do it and have enough money. Now i will admit that i only know about my state but - i do know about my state. explain the andy (silzila) with the rb26 in his car in mn then hmmm? He is very careful of doing everything that he does is legal.

Also i really did not know that there were others. Arcording to andy he was the first. he did this about a year or more ago. That is were i got my info.- I guess it really is just old news then- sorry about that. 

Sorry about the spelling thing- ask my girlfriend i am the world's worst speller. She reads through all the things that I wright. I wright for a living for future reference. Well that is on the side. And make a decent amount of money from it. about 10-14k extra a year. not a whole lot but enough to never have to worry about money either.

tough difter i have no idea what the hell you are talking about i have not gotten "owned" as it were at AF. there have been things that i have been wrong about but don't tell me that you are always right oh god of gods. at least someone corrects me so then for future reference i know what is correct later on. stop badgering people- it doesn't look good on you.


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

Joel said:


> If a cop knows what the engine is will they impound your car? Whats the process?
> 
> Over here you can put any engine in any car so long as it does not exceed the maximum allowable engine capacity for the car (eg you cant put a 2.6L in a car that was released only with a 1.3L) and you get the engine number registered with DOT.
> 
> For example I put a 4AGZE into a 84 corolla. The engine was never sold here in a domestic model but it cleared fine with DOT. Just had to fill in a change of engine form.


um where is perth? contry that is...


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

its been done man, but still its not legal. i know alot of people as well that have done it. but like i said, all a cop needs to know is what it looks like.


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

Ok guys it's not legal to start with however can be made legal. Was talking with a co-worker who is into domestic V8's( has a 70's Comaro SS that he drag races at tracks). He told me that all you have to do is goto a notary and get a reconstructed title which makes it legal. I'm not sure of all of the specifics but he suggested I check at a notary to figure out how to go about it and stuff. He said that you get an "R" on your title which allows for unoriginal parts on the car including the drivetrain.

Mitch


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Vega said:


> um where is perth? contry that is...


Its in Australia


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

That explains ALOT!


----------



## Kouki S14 (Dec 24, 2004)

I cant speak for all the different states but this is how it works in California.

If you want to swap an engine it goes like this:
1. It has to be made by the same manufacturer as the vehicle
2. It has to be from the same year or newer.
3. It has to have ALL of the emissions equipment that was required of the engine's production year.
4. The engine has to have been optioned for sale in the U.S. (no RB's or SR turbo's)( they dont have EGR systems either)
5. Your vehicle has to have been optioned with the same number of cylinders as the engine you are putting in( i.e. all of the 79-93 mustangs with 5.0 v8's swapped in them)
6. You have to go to the smog referee and have it approved and a new engine i.d. plate affixed to your vehicle for future smog checks.

If you dont have any of these things it is not LEGAL.

Some states differ. I say if you dont have a visual inspection put whatever the hell you want in it.


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

Kouki S14 said:


> 4. The engine has to have been optioned for sale in the U.S. (no RB's or SR turbo's)( they dont have EGR systems either)
> 5. Your vehicle has to have been optioned with the same number of cylinders as the engine you are putting in( i.e. all of the 79-93 mustangs with 5.0 v8's swapped in them)
> 
> If you dont have any of these things it is not LEGAL.


THATS EXACTLY WHAT IVE BEEN SAYING TO EVERYONE! THANK YOU!!!!

any NON ORIGIONALLY COMPLYING ENGINE is illegal. 

and those laws are not just for california laws, thats the law imposed by the USDOT, it doesnt matter if you dont have emissions laws in your state, or if you managed to pass the engine, it still ISNT legal. 

and i dont get people that swap the sr20det in. a very simple way to get that is to get an sr20de out of a sentra, turbo it, and swap in the jspec sr20 pistons and rods. alot of the components were very similar and are interchangable.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

So how many 240's with SR and RB swaps have been turned into cubes? Anyone got any horror stories of losing their cars?


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

tougedrifter said:


> And I don’t get people that swap the sr20det in. a very simple way to get that is to get a sr20de out of a sentra, turbo it, and swap in the jspec sr20 pistons and rods. Allot of the components were very similar and are interchangeable.


Does that sr20de in the sentra hook up to that rear wheel drive transmission in that US 240sx? I did not think that it did...if it does how much would it run to do all that to the sentra motor or more or less for the entire swap? Also what would you guess that 240 would run after being striped of insulation would run in the 1/4 mile? Would you even want to do that if seeing that the car already has a 50/50 weight setup?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Vega said:


> Does that sr20de in the sentra hook up to that rear wheel drive transmission in that US 240sx? I did not think that it did...


yea......umm it dosent conect to the rwd tranny lol. (vega good job on picking that one up :cheers: ) hes right! there was no rwd sr20 engine that is usdm. so is you want a det powerd 240 you have to go JDM


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> yea......umm it dosent conect to the rwd tranny lol. (vega good job on picking that one up :cheers: ) hes right! there was no rwd sr20 engine that is usdm. so is you want a det powerd 240 you have to go JDM


:cheers: 
You know i thought there was something fishy about that...  it is actually sort of funny because earlier on he was talking about how i was getting "owned" at AF. :fluffy: 

See lets see here to be a dick or not- i think i won't be but i think i will still rub this in your face a little. :thumbup:


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

tougedrifter said:


> and i dont get people that swap the sr20det in. a very simple way to get that is to get an sr20de out of a sentra, turbo it, and swap in the jspec sr20 pistons and rods. alot of the components were very similar and are interchangable.



Oh almots forgot you scared me for a second there i thought that i missed something and i would have to do more researh again...- You almost changed my mind about working on this mustang of mine that i am just about to get. 1700 bucks clean as can be lx hatch v8 1k thown at it 320 rwhp and 12.7s in the 1/4mi. thats the goal here.


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

Joel said:


> Its in Australia


Hey btw- what kind of money do you guys use over there? is it the same as in new zeland too? do you know how much it is to the american dollar- what is the cost of living there also...if you don't mind me asking. My girl friend and i are thinking about moving to either one. they still make american mucle over in ausy and the skyline is there... if it is all cheaper too then everything is pointing to there. except one thing do they have a alot of computer drafting and design jobs over there or do you not know at all...thanks for any info you could provide.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Vega said:


> Hey btw- what kind of money do you guys use over there? is it the same as in new zeland too? do you know how much it is to the american dollar- what is the cost of living there also...if you don't mind me asking. My girl friend and i are thinking about moving to either one. they still make american mucle over in ausy and the skyline is there... if it is all cheaper too then everything is pointing to there. except one thing do they have a alot of computer drafting and design jobs over there or do you not know at all...thanks for any info you could provide.


first you know you can edit you other thread so then instead of posting 3 new posts you can integrate them. next i dont think you can move to the ausy land.


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> first you know you can edit you other thread so then instead of posting 3 new posts you can integrate them. next i dont think you can move to the ausy land.


what do you mean you can't? i don't get what you mean by that...


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Vega said:


> what do you mean you can't? i don't get what you mean by that...


i have heard that they do not allow non locals to become citizens.


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

huh joel is this true...i have never heard of this before.


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

ha HA! i completly forgot that the us-spec sr20 was fwd. that slipped my mind . good picking it up and correcting me though. 


but i know of a few 240s that have been crushed. its not as uncommon as you think. like i said earlier, you can do it and you can get away with it...but the legality was the origional question, and its not legal. 



> if it does how much would it run to do all that to the sentra motor or more or less for the entire swap? Also what would you guess that 240 would run after being striped of insulation would run in the 1/4 mile? Would you even want to do that if seeing that the car already has a 50/50 weight setup?


just want to touch up a few things here. the cost would be less to swap the usdm sr20 if it was possible, because you wouldnt need shipping from japan at all. also - the car doesnt have a 50/50 weight ratio just so you know, its close, but not as much as an AE86 or miata. its a bit harder to "flip" the ass of a 240 out.


----------



## Kouki S14 (Dec 24, 2004)

Not too many cars actually get crushed. It is more likely that you get it impounded and have to pay a huge fine to release it.
Unless you live in a very large city that has a big problem with street racing, you dont have to worry about much more than a fix-it ticket for modified exhaust or an aftermarket air cleaner.
There is a guy in the next town over from me that has an illegal R33.
He was pulled over with his 300ZX plates on the car and the cop had no idea what to do. He gave him a ticket for not having the vehicle registered and made him go straight home. He doesnt take it out anymore so it must have scared him a little.
In L.A. the cop would have known exactly what to do and that car would be scrap by now.


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

Kouki S14 said:


> Not too many cars actually get crushed. It is more likely that you get it impounded and have to pay a huge fine to release it.
> Unless you live in a very large city that has a big problem with street racing, you dont have to worry about much more than a fix-it ticket for modified exhaust or an aftermarket air cleaner.
> There is a guy in the next town over from me that has an illegal R33.
> He was pulled over with his 300ZX plates on the car and the cop had no idea what to do. He gave him a ticket for not having the vehicle registered and made him go straight home. He doesnt take it out anymore so it must have scared him a little.
> In L.A. the cop would have known exactly what to do and that car would be scrap by now.


alot more cars get crushed than you think, and if the car doesnt get crushed you are forced on way or another to swap the engine back out. and if he has the skyline in the states, it has to be legal in one form or another. either street legal, or its in for race use.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

You know I have never really understood why people(states) care so much as to what engine you have if they are to worried about racing impose a Hp to weight restriction at least that way we could all have low cost dyno runs  . If you are able and willing to make a RB26DETT pass smog then you should be able to. And I would say that if you dug enough and had a good lawyer that knew the laws you could get your RB legalized if motorex can (and don't say its the whole car that is legal a good lawyer can use it) then it is possible. I would use the motorex RB's as a campaign platform.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> i have heard that they do not allow non locals to become citizens.


Oh you can, but I'll be waiting with a .303 as you step off the plane......  

Join the line......  

Still everybody thinks its funny that the Skyline is a banned/rare car there.....has anybody got a list of other banned cars?


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

why shoot me? 

so they really dont then?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

We only shoot you if you come here illegally. If they decide not to shoot you they stick you in a jail in the middle of the desert.

You can apply for permanent residency if you have enough points to qualify you or you have a work sponsor.


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

anyone know baout newzealand then???


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

mille-16i said:


> You know I have never really understood why people(states) care so much as to what engine you have if they are to worried about racing impose a Hp to weight restriction at least that way we could all have low cost dyno runs  . If you are able and willing to make a RB26DETT pass smog then you should be able to. And I would say that if you dug enough and had a good lawyer that knew the laws you could get your RB legalized if motorex can (and don't say its the whole car that is legal a good lawyer can use it) then it is possible. I would use the motorex RB's as a campaign platform.


Why get a lawyer? If ya remember what I posted a few days ago you just need to get a recontructed title. They'll put an "R" on you title and then you can put another motor in. It's not the motor(RB26DETT) that is illegal it's having a different motor in the car. Get a reconstructed title and pick whatever motor you want.

Mitch


----------



## adam1027 (Jan 6, 2005)

im in FL too, but just because we dont have emissions tests doesnt mean the motor is legal.

a motor can pass emissions and still _not_ be street legal, which is what they are trying to say...(i think)


----------



## Kouki S14 (Dec 24, 2004)

When is someone going to bury this thread?
It's already been beaten to death.


----------



## adam1027 (Jan 6, 2005)

oops i didnt realize it was already 5 pages long...my bad


----------

